# Boers



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

Are there any Boer breeders that focus their attention on improving their stock's parasite resistance or pasture efficiency? 

It seems that all the Boer breeders I read about are working hard to breed for color, or for size/ conformation but little attention is being paid to the traits which would make them a better commercial meat goat(the reason for the breed).


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jack Mauldin has info on all of his goats on how often they have been wormed, some haven't been wormed for several years. You can see his goats here: www.jackmauldin.com


----------



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

Great response, this farm recognizes the problem I was asking about and seems to be focusing on the issue.

Here is a very good description of the problem:
http://www.jackmauldin.com/high_maintenance.html

Thanks PT


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm just starting but that is something I'd like to head toward. I've read numerous people claim that the Boer breed can have good traits (mothering, parasite resistance, etc...), but the breed has been "dumbed down" due to coddling because of the show frenzy.

Breeding for color is completely ridiculous. They're all the same color at the slaughterhouse.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I breed for show but my girls are expected to hold theyre own as far as parasites. I have to deworm once or twice a year maybe? And this year it was for tape worms. For as wet as it is here, we rarely have barber pole issues. The only one who has was a spanish cross that was supposedly hardier than the boers... He ended up with severe bottle jaw and anemia from worms. He had been dewormed correctly prior to that but he was just a weak link I guess.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For the most part all my goats are fine in that area. Im having a issue with one but have learned my lesson to only buy from farms that have about the same management as I do. But I'm still giving this doe a chance but if she keeps it up yeah she's gone. The way I look at it is any goat that I have to constantly fix or baby sit takes my time away from the rest of the herd.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Glockowner said:


> Are there any Boer breeders that focus their attention on improving their stock's parasite resistance or pasture efficiency?
> It seems that all the Boer breeders I read about are working hard to breed for color, or for size/ conformation but little attention is being paid to the traits which would make them a better commercial meat goat(the reason for the breed).


Are you looking to buy some parasite resistant Boers? I'm curious. Would you just take someone's word for it that they select for resistance? Would they need to show you fecal results or something?

There are farms that run large herds of Boers that mostly fend for themselves. Like Coni Ross and Powell/Holman. That's where I would start. A farm like that. My experience with a small show herd is healthy goats are more resistant to parasites than stressed and sick ones.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

A man I know bought a herd of 70+ does from a woman, that was her life's work! He bought them to part out n sell off, and kept some of the best... But some, yes!


----------



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Are you looking to buy some parasite resistant Boers? I'm curious. Would you just take someone's word for it that they select for resistance? Would they need to show you fecal results or something?


I would want to see records of how frequently they are dewormed, and when and what Famancha test results were.

It also makes a huge difference if they are on a pasture or being fed.


----------

